# Eine Lanze für Netbeans.



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2006)

..muss ich an dieser Stelle mal brechen.

Ich arbeite nun seit rund zwei Jahren sowohl privat als auch beruflich mit Eclipse, davor mit dem JBuilder.  Ich hab Eclipse liebgewonnen und finds echt knorke. Da gibts so haufenweise Plugins und so nen Krims.

Nun hab ich nach der JavaOne aufgrund eines Tipps mal angefangen, mich mehr mit Netbeans zu beschäftigen und muss sagen, dass ich noch deutlich begeisterter bin. Gerade entwickle ich mit Netbenas 5.5 beta und drübergebügeltem 5.5. Enterprise Pack (Early Access) und stöpsel mir so dies und jenes mittels UML zurecht. Ja, das macht Spaß! Vom Hibernate Plugin und dem GUI Builder gar nicht erst zu reden. Ich denke so peu a peus werde ich wohl umsteigen. Nun ist erstmal die Umetzung eines ersten projekts mit Netbeans geplant, dann hat man ausreichend Erfahrung um detailliert und fundiert vergleichen zu können. Ich denke gerade für Web-Entwickler hat Netbeans viel zu bieten, wobei das nicht meine Baustelle ist. Man muss aber schon etwas genauer hinschauen und sich den einen oder anderen Screencast und Tutorial geben, um zu erfassen, was da in der nächsten großen Version (5.5) so auf einen zurollt. Wobei mich die 5.5. beta und das Enterprise Pack bisher noch nicht im Stich gelassen haben...


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Ich arbeite nun seit rund zwei Jahren sowohl privat als auch beruflich mit Eclipse, dafür mit dem JBuilder. 

Na was nun? Eclipse oder JBuilder?

Der GUIBuilder von Netbeans soll wirklich net schlecht sein, ich habe aber in Java noch nie nen gui builder benutzt...

Setze immer vom Code aus und gucks mir an...


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Ich habe mit JBuilder noch nicht wirklich gearbeitet sondern mir nur mal den neuen GUI-Builder angesehen und muss sagen: 
Hat was. Ist für kleinere Sachen vermutlich sogar wirklich benutzbar.
Da ich aber beruflich an einem Eclipse Plugin arbeite werde ich wohl eher nicht umsteigen


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich arbeite nun seit rund zwei Jahren sowohl privat als auch beruflich mit Eclipse, dafür mit dem JBuilder.
> 
> Na was nun? Eclipse oder JBuilder?



Tippfehlerteufel.. dafür => davor



> Der GUIBuilder von Netbeans soll wirklich net schlecht sein, ich habe aber in Java noch nie nen gui builder benutzt...
> 
> Setze immer vom Code aus und gucks mir an...



Das bedeutet auf Hochdeutsch?


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Ich sage     this.getContentPane().add(jbChoose, new AbsoluteConstraints(300,100,150,25));


Und die Koordinaten sind halt vom Ausdenken und Probieren und nix Maus hinzieh, etc


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jun 2006)

Ich verwende grundsätzlich keine Koordinaten, sondern "ordentliche" LayoutManager (vorzugsweise TableLayout) und benötige nen ordentlichen GUI-Builder fürs RAD. Zum einen, um meinen Kollegen, Chefs und Kunden was zu demonstrieren und zum anderen auch, um mal flugs was zu testen, wenn ich mal eben ein visuelles Feedback für eine Idee benötige.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Naja, ich benutz(t)e auch TableLayout für Standalone Apps!

Aber für WebApps wo sowieso nix zum resizen sein muss, nehme ich AbsoluteLayout da mein Vorgänger mit dem schon angefangen hat!


----------



## bronks (6. Jun 2006)

Wenn es um EE geht hat NetBeans einiges zu bieten. Als nichtEEler bekommt man überhaupt nicht mit, was bei vielen anderen IDEs alles fehlt. NetBeans könnte evtl. vom JDeveloper übertrumpft werden, wenn dieser in der Downloadversion vollständig funktionieren würde, aber wenn die Testversion schon nicht mindestens ausreichend funktioniert, dann interessiert man sich für das Produktionstool auch nicht mehr.


----------



## byte (7. Jun 2006)

Naja, bei Eclipse ist der ganze EE Teil ja bewusst in ein anderes Projekt ausgelagert, in die Eclipse Web Tools Plattform. Finde ich auch gut so, denn nicht jeder entwickelt im EE Sektor. Man braucht den EE Teil nur auf Bedarf installieren. Er wird einem nicht aufgezwungen.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (7. Jun 2006)

Das ist bei Netbeans ziemlich ähnlich.

Auch NetBeans baut auf einer Plugin-Architektur auf. Die Core-Plattform ist dabe ebenso ein eigenes Projekt, wie auch die Enterprise Unterstützung.

http://www.netbeans.org/community/projects/

Nur zur Info.


----------

